# Would u go to a school reunion ?



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Its been 15 years (thats crazy) since highschool ended for me. If I went, I would try and walk around finding as many of the girls I liked, and try to talk to them. They would all figure I'd be a successful scientist by now, they new I was a 'loser', but they had no idea how messed up kids from another town made me. Socially that ruined my chances in university.

God, and how many would figure I still never had a real GF ?????? I bet I could approach some of those girls I crushed on without too much trouble, I'm alpha enough for that, but it would be like walking up to the most popular crowd, most of whom probably have good lives and decent jobs, etc.

I probably would not go tho, there's a few old friends I would talk to, but all that would be depressing......I live for the girls I never have.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

I just see reunions as a waste of time. There know one I went to school that I want to see again.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

No, and i would decline by sending them the most mocking email possible 4 thinking i would willingly tolerate there company for any length of time.
I kinda sound like a d*** but they deserve all of it and so much more for the hell they put me through:mum


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Never to a high school or college one. 

Maybe if people from my grade school class held one - that was really the last time in school I didn't feel socially inept.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

My HS class just had a 25 year reunion last Saturday. They post pictures on Facebook and it looks only 12 showed up out of the 60 in that class. I wouldn't waste the money either flying or driving to it. To drive it is a 14 hour drive from where I live and if you fly out you have to fly out on a puddle jumper. I haven't even step foot in that state since I left when I was 25 and have no intention to return.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

**** no!


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

Jesus holy christ no. :afr


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

If I am in town or it's easy to get to town, then I probably will. I've only been out of high school a few years though, so we'll see how I feel down the road. I still have some friends from high school, so it'd be an excuse to see them.

I'm probably more curious about what the kids I went to high school with are doing than I should be. A lot of them ended up at the same college or didn't go to college at all and still live in our hometown, so they all still see each other constantly whereas I only see a couple of them here or there during breaks while I'm home with my family.

In reality I know I probably won't learn anything interesting, but I still am just too curious not to go. I wouldn't go insanely out of my way to go though.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Hell to the no.

**** everyone from my high school, I'd rather chill with my old high school friends seperatly and go out for a drink and joke around like old times.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

I didn't go to mine. I was like "f*** all of them". 80% of the people in my graduating class were phony and just downright strange. I couldn't understand why they were so phony. Maybe it was because of the high reputation of my HS and they were trying to live up to the good reputation that they became fake. I treated like an outcast because I acted "too white" and was an art geek.

The friends from HS that I truly liked are still in my life. :\

And from what I heard, even ten years later, everybody stuck in the same cliques that they had since HS. LOL! And did I mention how morbidly obese most of the folks were? Good Heavens!


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

T Studdly said:


> *Hell to the no.*
> 
> **** everyone from my high school, I'd rather chill with my old high school friends seperatly and go out for a drink and joke around like old times.


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

en oh


----------



## Golden Angel (May 30, 2014)

**** no!

Middle school and hs is the reason why I have sa now, should've changed schools back then. **** them all.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Jammer25 said:


> Never to a high school or college one.
> 
> Maybe if people from my grade school class held one - that was really the last time in school I didn't feel socially inept.


Oh God, there was a reunion party during Homecoming weekend for the Michigan State University Black Alumni. Let me just say, I can see why I struggled socially at MSU. Besides most of the students here being rowdy drunk spoiled kids, the Black alumni were a bunch of folks ages 27-40. They all came drunk, high, dressed in baggy clothes or tight hoochie dresses, they were loud and ghetto. All of the men were washed up athletes that never made it to pros but still acted like they were up for Heisman trophies. All of the women that used to be campus cuties came looking a hot mess, 300 lbs dressed in spandex dresses and weave down their backs. It just reminded me of how trashy MSU's student body reputation is.

The friends I went with, one was jealous of me and got angry at me because she didn't want me there (she wanted to other friend to go so she could control her).

The night ended up horrible and the other friend ruined it for me because she got jealous that a white guy that she was flirting with (and she already has a Black boyfriend but she is obsessed with white men), cut her off and introduced himself to me. I mean, really? Talk about an insecure female. Then proceeded to call me rude and cuss me out in the parking lot. I no longer speak to this girl even though she tries to keep in touch with me since she has no other friends.

From then, on I will never go to any kind of school related reunion again. I should have just gone to an art school like I wanted. :sus


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Hahaha nope.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

i don't think i would


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I wouldn't see the point, not many people liked me while I was there....no


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No. For what?


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I actually think I might go my my first HS reunion. Although I'm still struggling pretty bad with SA, I AM a lot better than I was back in HS, and I think I could surprise quite a few old aquantinces with a 'new me' so to speak. 

I'd actually like an opportunity to convince my old high school mates that I'm really not as big of a weird loser as I looked back then.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Probably not.


----------



## greentrailergnome (May 31, 2014)

Heck no I don't want to see those people ever again.

I've gone to college for the past 4 years with basically the same 40 people though, and I'd jump at the chance to go to a reunion with them. They're great people and we all grew together in a way that never happened in high school.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmm, maybe. Depends what I'm like in 15 years. If I'm successful, hot, and confident, then probably.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

college? yes

high school? i'd rather saw off both my legs


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

No thx i dont want to go back to prison. I stalk the people i graduated with and most of them have successful lives and i haven't changed at all still the loser i was in HS


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> Probably not.


:eek *Location: Massachusetts*

Welcome!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No I would not go. High school was one of the loneliest and darkest times of my life.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It'd just be another reason to explode in a fit of envy, comparing my mentally challenged self to the majority of inevitably accomplished peers who attend, then curl up in a depressed little ball once I return home. Too self absorbed to care, anyway.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> :eek *Location: Massachusetts*
> 
> Welcome!


Thanks!  Just moved here for work! I start on Monday :afr


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I went to my 10 year it was a blast. I graduated with a small group though, and no we don't stay in touch long term but I enjoyed the atmosphere and the feeling.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Pfffffff**k no.

"Started that career yet?" Nope.

"Still haven't finished school yet?" Nope.

"Married yet?" HA!...Nope.

"Oh, why isn't your girlfriend here with you?" Nope.










"So you're like a loser, right?" Yep.

All those old friends from school are just fine having my facebook updates as the only source of info on my life.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

My class is having a 10 year reunion this summer. I'm not going. Not because I'm still bitter, or because I don't want to see anyone, or because I feel like a failure, but rather I just didn't have any friends in my class that I talked to. The handful of friends I did have were from other classes. It would just be another awkward social setting. If I didn't talk to these people 10+ years ago, why would I talk to them now? It would be awkward as f-ck. I'd be sitting there quietly by myself while everyone catches up with their old buddies. Why would I want to re-live lunch time at the cafeteria? :lol Nope.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

yes i would go now maybe.. cause i missed like 5 reunions already =(


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


> college? yes
> 
> high school? i'd rather saw off both my legs


This


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

CravingBass said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, maybe. Depends what I'm like in 15 years. If I'm successful, hot, and confident, then probably.


Exactly my opinion.
That being said, my reasons for going might be different from most; simply because I honestly didn't have "friends" in highschool, so much as acquaintances... and because of that I suppose that my main reason to go would be to see certain former teachers of mine, who were basically good people, who tried to help me, and who in the end I feel like I really let down...

Of course, luckily for me I guess, I'm not going to have a class reunion anytime soon. Actually.. now that I think of it I dropped out starting in grade 11... huh. I might never actually go to one, then. But that doesn't bother me


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

To any 17/18 year olds here, if you think when you're 30 you couldnt possibly go to a reunion, try to start making the changes to your life now, so that when the time comes, you have no reason NOT to go.
I left high school 15 years ago too. And even though I would like to go and meetup with old friends again, I have nothing to say for my last 2 decades so I'd spare myself the embarrassment and stay away. Don't let it happen to you.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllll no.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I think I would because I'd wanna see what everyone looked like and did. That curiosity would trump the anxiety I feel.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nope, why to see all the d*ck heads who use to make fun of me?


----------



## spand (May 21, 2014)

boas said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllll no.


This


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No, but I never had any great friends in school anyway. There are maybe a few people I went to school with I might talk to if I saw them somewhere. But most of the people I went to school with had their own little cliques and I wasn't in any of them.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No. Even if I became rich, successful, handsome, had a hot significant other, I still wouldn't be interested.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> :eek *Location: Massachusetts*
> 
> Welcome!





tbyrfan said:


> Thanks!  Just moved here for work! I start on Monday :afr


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

I wanted to leave that part of my life in the past so much that I told myself if someone I knew from school approached me, I would pretend like I didn't know who they were. Then it happened, and... I didn't have it in me. Still, we had nothing to talk about or reconnect over. I wasn't really friends with anyone in school, so there'd be no point in going. I bet all attempts at conversations would be just like that one encounter; short and empty.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

No.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I would, I did and it was awesome.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

No, I wouldn't. I barely had friends in high school. That and the fact that I didn't (and still don't) socialize much in general. There would be no point in me going.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

Sure, why not?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, but only if at least one of my HS friends went. It's a bit sad, but most of my classmates' lives aren't great. A good portion of them ended up with kids by the age of 21 and/or in a ****ty marriage/relationship. I'm probably in that small percentage from my grad class that's relatively happy and/or satisfied with their life and where it's headed.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No I hate most people with whom I went to school with a burning passion. **** them.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never wanted to go to any of my reunions. I didn't have any friends in high school and I wouldn't want to know how good the lives are of the few that I did know.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

No point when I can see my friend's gorgeous girlfriend on Facebook. She looks like a total sweetheart. Meeting her and having that proven would just make it harder.

Maybe if I had SOMETHING to tell people. Right now, going as is, I'd be the jester more than a returning student.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

No I don't think there would be any point. I didn't have many friends at school and I was never particularly happy there. I always felt so distant from the people around me (a feeling I still often experience now). I wouldn't have a lot to tell my old classmates and I'm not too interested in finding out what has happened in their lives. Add anxiety into the mix and it sounds like an awkward situation I'd really like to avoid.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

More than likely I wouldn't, but I put maybe because maybe in 12 years I won't have SA and will be rich and famous lol idk


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd like to see how all the starlets aged, that would be interesting. Most are problably married, or had kids and divorced.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

No no no no no no no no no no no no... NO.


----------



## Brelyn (Aug 12, 2014)

Ha....
No. If I never see those *******s again it'll be a good thing.


----------



## 9090 (Feb 24, 2014)

with a shotgun? Of course.


----------



## Brelyn (Aug 12, 2014)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> More than likely I wouldn't, but I put maybe because maybe in 12 years I won't have SA and will be rich and famous lol idk


OMG!!!!
I love your avatar~


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope, school was the thorn in my side during the happiest years of my life. I don't need to scratch those old wounds, in fact I'd rather gouge an eye out.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Not even for the cheap *** free food.


----------



## EyeHope (Aug 14, 2014)

Hell no . 

Just the thought of being in a room with people I went to school with and having to tell them how my life turned out fills me with fear. Not going to a school reunion would allow me to keep my dignity at least :blank


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Been to one, but nearly noone from my class showed up, as it was only 5 years after we graduated, and most of them stayed in the same city and kept in touch with eachother.

So I was there with some people from my year, but practically noone from my class, a bit disappointing but still fun to meet those guys.

Have to admit that to me, going was more about showing people I turned out fine, even though highschool sucked balls, rather than really wanting to meet people for the sake of nostalgia.


----------



## FelineFatale (Nov 30, 2013)

Just seeing my former classmates on Facebook and reading about what fulfilling lives they're currently leading with their loving families they've started since graduation and what awesome jobs/careers they've landed after college. It just makes me feel like utter crap about myself in comparison. Attending a reunion would just seal the deal. :blank


----------



## Danirella (Aug 12, 2014)

I met one of my exes in high school and we dated for 4 years. If I went to my high school reunion my only reason for going would be to show off how hot I look and feel and to introduce my ex to my wonderful fiance and brag about how happy I am without him.

It is shallow, vindictive, and completely awful of me to think this way but it is true. My ex was manipulative, controlling and only made my SA ten times worse while I was with him. I would like to shove it in his face that I am a much healthier and happier person without him.


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Graduated in '99. Why would I go to an event where my old peers would be putting themselves up on a pedestal and though not actually saying it, making me feel like dirt in comparison? If you want that just login to Facebook, oh wait I don't have one..


----------

